# The 2014 Cavs



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

There's no way that I was the only one who got excited thinking about this years Cavs. I think they have Hawes on reserve, who thinks they should/will use him?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

collierm48 said:


> There's no way that I was the only one who got excited thinking about this years Cavs. I think they have Hawes on reserve, who thinks they should/will use him?


I don't think the Cavs will use him at all, Collier. They probably won't even have him around any team activities.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hawes is on the Clippers.


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well shoot. I think they should get a biggish guy who can shoot the 3


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

collierm48 said:


> Well shoot. I think they should get a biggish guy who can shoot the 3


They could trade for that power forward guy playing for the Timberwolves?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

GNG said:


> They could trade for that power forward guy playing for the Timberwolves?


Anthony Bennett?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

move this to the Cavs forums


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Anthony Bennett?



#ShutUp XxIrvingxX


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

GNG said:


> #ShutUp XxIrvingxX
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Having Bennett is worse than an open roster spot


----------

